# Alpine 3545's



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

How many version's are there? I noticed the lower S/N's have ALPINE indented on the top. Higher S/N's have ALPINE silk screened. A quick look at the guts show some differences on the inside as well. One version better or more rare than the other? Any clue how many of each were made?

K


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

As far as I'm aware they only made 1 version. I have a low S/N (00176 as I recall) and one that is higher up and both look identical. The ones with the indent could be the 3546 perhaps? That was a 100x2 "Class A" 2-channel in a bronzy-finish to match the 3558. The 3546 was only sold in Japan. The is one guy on Ebay usually trying to sell one (always describes his stuff as "Juba"). The only place the Alpine logo is on the 3545 is where the status indicators are. Where have you seen this indent?

I know that some of the pics on ampguts are actually of the first one I bought, and refinished. Possibly some of the other guts you've seen were repaired models? The second one I bought was a repaired one.


----------



## STROKD (Jan 24, 2013)

SUX 2BU said:


> As far as I'm aware they only made 1 version. I have a low S/N (00176 as I recall) and one that is higher up and both look identical. The ones with the indent could be the 3546 perhaps? That was a 100x2 "Class A" 2-channel in a bronzy-finish to match the 3558. The 3546 was only sold in Japan. The is one guy on Ebay usually trying to sell one (always describes his stuff as "Juba"). The only place the Alpine logo is on the 3545 is where the status indicators are. Where have you seen this indent?
> 
> I know that some of the pics on ampguts are actually of the first one I bought, and refinished. Possibly some of the other guts you've seen were repaired models? The second one I bought was a repaired one.


whoa, so wait, there's a 100x2 "3558" called a 3546!? and its the same size and style as the 3558 or just the same color?


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Serial #330











Serial #9xx











Recessed Alpine on the earlier one.


----------



## STROKD (Jan 24, 2013)

excuse my ignorance, ive heard of 3545s, but they look like 3558s that caught fire (flat black). what are they rated and are they similar in sound etc? they sure seem more plentiful, took me forever to find somemore 58s:surprised:


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh I see. Very interesting. I'll check mine out and see what they look like.

Here is the 3546:
Alpine 3546 Class A Juba 2x100 Watts RARE Japan Market Amp Old School 3545 Era | eBay

It has Class A embossed into the heat sink. A 3558 oddly enough doesn't have the same heatsink as a 3545/3546. It's similar but different. Not sure why Alpine did that, or why they chose not to bring the 3546 into the N. American market, but they did.


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

This guy has been trying to sell this for a while. Not sure what they're worth.


Alpine 3558 40w x 4 class A car amplifier - $300 (South River)


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

ou812 said:


> This guy has been trying to sell this for a while. Not sure what they're worth.
> 
> 
> Alpine 3558 40w x 4 class A car amplifier - $300 (South River)


Id offer him a$100 cash and spend the gas money to pick it up too
I think that the Alpine 35 series have got to be some of the best quality sound amps made for components .I still have a 3540,3522,3523,2525,a couple others, just put a 3550 in my brothers truck recently.Amp sounds amazing!


----------



## STROKD (Jan 24, 2013)

audiobaun said:


> Id offer him a$100 cash and spend the gas money to pick it up too
> I think that the Alpine 35 series have got to be some of the best quality sound amps made for components .I still have a 3540,3522,3523,2525,a couple others, just put a 3550 in my brothers truck recently.Amp sounds amazing!


I agree with that. I have 3 that are being repaired within the next month, 2 of which my dad bought new in 1992 and have been in his Porsche since. I also just bought 2 more that are fully repaired to go in the install while the 3 get repaired. I may or may not see if that guy has his in a few weeks once I know if my 3 are repairable and how much Im out.:blush:


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Who works on old Alpines?


----------



## STROKD (Jan 24, 2013)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Who works on old Alpines?


I got a guy. He works on everything.:laugh: Hes friends with the guy I just got the amps from... dude has over 100 high end amps from the olden days, pretty much every brand you can imagine.


----------

